# next recessive red question



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

If I take birds listed as "silver" and "bronze" which were the result of rec. red and silver parents what can I expect from the offspring when mated with another rec. red? bb? specifically or others of note. Does it make a difference if whether the sire or dam was the silver or the Rec red of the parents. Thanks much, Keystonepaul


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

By silver, do you mean ash-red bars or dilute blue? And is this bronze...well...do you have any pictures of these two birds? "Bronze" has been used to label a lot of birds who are not actually bronzed.

With recessive red, sex does not matter. Both sexes can have two copies of the gene.

So what you are saying is, this "silver" and "bronze" are split for recessive red. And you're asking if you mate them to another RR, what would you get? Correct me if I'm wrong 

If that is what you're asking, then you will get half RR's and half normal colored birds that are split for RR. Depending on what is hiding under the RR, you could get other colorations than just silver and blue.


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Becky I do think you asked what I was asking LOL. I haven't seen the birds. The ped says "silver" and the other says "Bronze bar". parents for both are listed as RR and Silver. Thanks again, Keystonepaul


----------

